# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems > Exalted Crystal Chameleon Style and Anima Banners

## Yuki Akuma

So I'm in a 2nd edition Exalted game, where one of the characters is studying Crystal Chameleon Style. We're a bit confused about how it interacts with the anima banner rules for stealth.

Basically, do we just ignore the anima banner rules making stealth impossible when the character has shattered their anima into a two hundred yard wide psychadelic light show? It would make sense that how glowy you personally are doesn't really matter when you've spread your glowiness throughout the entire area but it also never actually says it lets you ignore the anima banner stealth rules.

Or... does reesetablishing surprise using Crystal Chameleon not "count" as stealth despite using the Stealth ability?

----------


## Lord Raziere

I dunno, I haven't played or looked at 2e in a long time.

there is an Exalted discord with a 2e channel on it, it probably has an answer, I could go ask them if you don't want to do it yourself.

----------


## SaurOps

Essentially, it makes it so that your anima still fills the space with light, but prevents anyone from zeroing in on where, exactly, you are within that zone out of hand. They only get to do that if they beat your Stealth attempts. So, everyone knows that there's one of the Exalted or other anima-visible character around, but not where or what they're doing, or even what they look like.

----------

